# Company or invidual blacksmith



## Cheliodas (Mar 26, 2019)

I love japanese knives, i already have a sakai takayuki damascus 210 cm Gyuto, but I want to buy a Bunka knife for more detailed work and making garlic paste, but where ever I go for recommendation it always recommend me some big company like shun and mayabi, or big names like masamoto. I had my eyes on this knife from yu kurosaki but i am not sure if i should buy because i dont see yu kurosaki everywhere. (I like my knife to look good as well)


----------



## Godslayer (Mar 26, 2019)

Yu Kurosaki makes a nice bunka and nice knives in general(I own two), as does Saji, although those are a little pricy.


----------



## Nemo (Mar 26, 2019)

I have 2 Kurosaki knives (both gyutos) and I like them both.

I would personally take a kurosaki over a Shun or a Miyabi.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 26, 2019)

Don’t discount yu ‘s brother makoto either.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 26, 2019)

Seems like Kurosaki is usually well-liked.


----------



## flying hippo (Aug 13, 2019)

Nemo said:


> I would personally take a kurosaki over a Shun or a Miyabi.



+1 I agree I'd take the Kurosaki over the Shun or Miyabi. Yu Kurosaki is pretty respected.

Edit: I didn't see the time stamp. Sorry for resurrecting an old thread!


----------

